# E450 2.3JTD MPG Tax and MOT question



## Pen-N-Lens

Hello all, my partner and I are thinking of purchasing a Fiat Ducato Bessacarr E450 2.5l motorhome. We have trawled through the internet but have yet to find any information on expected MPG. Can anyone tell us what would should expect to achieve and also the fuel capacity of the vehicle. We checked insurance and have been quoted £251. I am quite happy with this quote. Also, what would we expect to pay for an MOT and tax.

Regards, Lens


----------



## blongs

If it has got an overcab bed expect 23/24 mpg in a combination of roads with a max speed of about 60. I generally get this with an overcab and the same engine (if yours is a 2006 or earlier) and I don't go much passed 60 on the motorways.

My tax is £205 a year at the moment, just renewed a few days ago.

MOTs are a Class4 and the same prices as cars, maximum £54 (i think its £54 at the moment)

You might need to go to a place with a high roof/doors and not your normal garage though. I used a 4x4 specialist near us for this MOT.

Ben


----------



## Hydrocell

*Vans & MPG*

Hi Lens
First thing you need to conceder is what type of layout would suite you and Pen, do you want a MH with fixed bed, rear lounge, a dinette or one with a drop down bed there are so many layout make and modules, before you buy make a list of things you want.
We have had five vans in six years and we our just about to get a new Rapido 9048df, our current van is a Autotrail Apache 643L this has an end lounge very comfortable, it has a over cab bed which we us for storage, the biggest bug bear for us is that the front of the van in the winter months is always freezing we have a screen cover and put up a lined curtain the other thing is having to turn the lounge in to a bed.
We have tried a Autotrail Cheyenne with a fix bed the only problem there is that the bed take up to much of the living area and we still had the problem of the front being very could in winter so although you need to consider the MPG and so on you need to build in all the other factors, I'm not trying to put you off but it could save a lot of money in the long run and by the way it's the best thing we have ever dune buying a Motorhome.

Now to MPG if you have a MH with a over cab bed you'll get around 23 to 26 mpg at best if however you have a low profile it is possible to get between 30 to 35 mpg.
The thing to consider is your drive in style if you have a led right foot you will never achieve the fingers above.

Tax this year cost me £205 a standard MOT price for me locally is around £60 if you buy a new van then there is no MOT for the first three years.

I'm sorry for dragging it out but the more information you get the better it is to make the right decision.

Regards
Ray :?:


----------



## Pen-N-Lens

blongs said:


> If it has got an overcab bed expect 23/24 mpg in a combination of roads with a max speed of about 60. I generally get this with an overcab and the same engine (if yours is a 2006 or earlier) and I don't go much passed 60 on the motorways.
> 
> My tax is £205 a year at the moment, just renewed a few days ago.
> 
> MOTs are a Class4 and the same prices as cars, maximum £54 (i think its £54 at the moment)
> 
> You might need to go to a place with a high roof/doors and not your normal garage though. I used a 4x4 specialist near us for this MOT.
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben and Ray, the model we are looking at is a 2 berth without the overcab bed. It has the fixed bed in the back only. We viewed one at a dealers yesterday who said to expect 25-30mpg but we thought it best to join a hardened touring forum  to get details from owners. Cheers, Lens


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Lens

Is it a 130 Multijet engine .


----------



## Pen-N-Lens

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Lens
> 
> Is it a 130 Multijet engine .


Not sure Hydrocell, there was an ad on Autotrader for an E450 we liked the look of but it seems to have disappeared. Been trying to contact the seller without any success.

:?: :?: :?:

Lens


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Lens

The reason for the query was simply if you are thinking of buying any MH regardless of make if it’s based on a newer style Fiat cab i.e. 2006 onward it will have a Multijet engine 100/130 or 160 if you get one of theses make sure when you test drive it try reversing up an incline if it judders then it needs to be sorted this has been a major problem between engine and gearbox.
This problem has been well documented and all suppliers are aware of the problem so don’t let anyone tell you any different.
However if you get with out this fault it will be fine I’ve had three with 130 multijet engines and they have been great unit especially with the sixth gear really nice and smooth with good performance.

I hope this helps

Regards 
Ray


----------



## bmb1uk

Pen-N-Lens said:


> Hello all, my partner and I are thinking of purchasing a Fiat Ducato Bessacarr E450 2.5l motorhome. We have trawled through the internet but have yet to find any information on expected MPG. Can anyone tell us what would should expect to achieve and also the fuel capacity of the vehicle. We checked insurance and have been quoted £251. I am quite happy with this quote. Also, what would we expect to pay for an MOT and tax.
> 
> Regards, Lens


Hi we have brought a e450 just before christmas and we are very pleased with it ,as for mpg ,i just dont worry, or i would give up, we just enjoy the freedom, We would like to have had the bigger e760, we will carry on looking regards BAZ.


----------



## sheringham

We bought our current 2/H Mh last February and I decided to keep a spreadsheet on cost and performance for the year. There is nothing that is confidential so I attach it in entirity.
As can be seen a variety of roads, motorways, autobahns, peages as well as altitude was experienced. Only vehicle related costs are considered.
I am very pleased with the E450...

Ron


----------



## sheringham

The FW tank capacity is 82 litres and the WW tank is 80 litres. Road Tax £205 and MOT £54.50

Ron


----------

